# Stumpjack Coffee Co.



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

"Best coffee shop in the state, as far as I'm concerned. David and Kim (and Glen) make you feel welcome and appreciated in many ways. The coffee is roasted just a few blocks away and is delivered fresh on a regular basis. The beverage selection is premo, whether it is coffee, beer, smoothies, soda, you name it. Some great musical entertainers have traveled near and far to play at Stumpjack's and I've become a big fan of this venue as well. I think David and Kim have found something that fits them well. Not only is this shop something they enjoy, but they do it well. It is warm and inviting and relaxing and entertaining and mood-lifting and intellectual and humorous and artistic, all rolled up into an experience known as Stumpjack Coffee. It can't be beat." --- Yelp review from Brian P.

More...


----------

